# Set your own Surge🔌



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Just found out that we could set our own surge in California. Maybe the last to know 😅

When I get back on the road contemplating what to set the surge too. Thinking 1.4x or 1.5x 🤔. Don't want to be too greedy. There was a guy in the sf section that set it to 2.2x. Made $114 on a 62 mile ride. That's insane.

Where would you set it?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Set it 30-40% higher than you think, especially on the first ride.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I would set it as high as I could possibly set it and still get rides. I'd set it to 5.0x if I got any rides that way.

What is $114 for a 62 mile ride? That's 124 miles on your car and 2 hours of your time. (Plus add the time to drive to the pax, wait time waiting for pax, 1/3 of the time you will spend pumping gas next time, and 1/40 of the time you will spend doing your next oil change.... which probably adds up to at least another 15 minutes.)

You drive a luxury car right? In my crappy beater car, when I add up all of my driving expenses and divide by the number of miles I've driven, my true cost is $0.34 per mile because I am a crap driver that gets tickets and crashes into things. But again, that's with a crappy beater car, not a luxury car.

Assuming your car is an "average" IRS car that costs 58 cents a mile to drive:
$0.58/mi *124mi = $71.92 costs.
$124-$71.92= $52.08 profit.
Divide by 2 hours and that's $26/hr.
Goes down to $22.75/hr if it took you another 15 minutes total getting the pax into your car and refueling afterwards.

Not bad, but not exactly highway robbery either. A lot of your pax make more than $26/hr, plus benefits.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Your infinitely better off with 1/3 as many fares for 3X rates.

Crank it up.

And $114 for a 60 mile ride?

That sounds about right to me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Coming soon.... in a post below this one.

"You losers are, like, so greedy! You shouldn't be asking for surge. I'm just pleased to be able to serve my community".


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Some day in the future ,the set surge will go down and number of rides at that surge price will plummet due to the betrayer known as your fellow Ant. Ant Betrayer will do that 114$ ride for less than 50$, since It’s a 2-3 gallon of gasoline trip for the Ant Betrayer. Ant Betrayer is in the off-season due to COVID 19.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> Some day in the future ,the set surge will go down and number of rides at that surge price will plummet due to the betrayer known as your fellow Ant. Ant Betrayer will do that 114$ ride for less than 50$, since It's a 2-3 gallon of gasoline trip for the Ant Betrayer. Ant Betrayer is in the off-season due to COVID 19.


Uber would be wise not to let drivers set a surge lower than 1.0x. If they did that then they'd take us full circle back to the 1930s and the pre-medallion era during which fares got pushed so low that drivers couldn't make a living. Recreating that scenario would be foolish - it would simply give CPUC and CA legislators more ammo with which to say that drivers are not earning minimum wage, and therefore must be made employees in order to protect them (and the State's finances).

That's not to say that Uber does not do foolish things, but I think that even they are not foolish enough to create a free-for-all that could destroy their business.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I’ve been using fare multiplier for the last few weeks with great success. Im setting my surge above 3.5x so even the short ones pay well. I’ve gotten many great rides over the last 2 weeks at 3.5-5.0x surge. This had been a great addition so far.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber would be wise not to let drivers set a surge lower than 1.0x. If they did that then they'd take us full circle back to the 1930s and the pre-medallion era during which fares got pushed so low that drivers couldn't make a living. Recreating that scenario would be foolish - it would simply give CPUC and CA legislators more ammo with which to say that drivers are not earning minimum wage, and therefore must be made employees in order to protect them (and the State's finances).
> 
> That's not to say that Uber does not do foolish things, but I think that even they are not foolish enough to create a free-for-all that could destroy their business.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1233395


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I'd start at 5x and gradually reduce from there until I got a ride. Greedy would be immediately setting it low in hopes of undercutting everyone so you get more rides quicker (which will probably eventually happen anyway). If everyone sets it high maybe a standard could be set.

Doubtful scenario that it can be kept up without people ruining it by undercutting but you don't really know until you try.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1233395


Yes, when the PUA drivers return the oversupply of drivers will start again and limit drivers' ability to charge high surges. That's certain.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

1.3x that works out to a bit over a dollar a mile. Not greedy at all, aye? And maybe for my last 30 minutes online I'll crank it higher just to see if anything happens. Or if I'm in a rotten mood and really really don't want pings I'll crank it. 

End of day I do this for the time and that ain't time 'waiting' for a ping; it's actually doing something during that time.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Since I drive in Sacramento (58 cents per mile), I set it anywhere from 3x-5x.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

btone31 said:


> Since I drive in Sacramento (58 cents per mile), I set it anywhere from 3x-5x.


Have you seen a decrease in rides?



Trafficat said:


> I would set it as high as I could possibly set it and still get rides. I'd set it to 5.0x if I got any rides that way.
> 
> What is $114 for a 62 mile ride? That's 124 miles on your car and 2 hours of your time. (Plus add the time to drive to the pax, wait time waiting for pax, 1/3 of the time you will spend pumping gas next time, and 1/40 of the time you will spend doing your next oil change.... which probably adds up to at least another 15 minutes.)
> 
> ...


Yeah I have a select qualified vehicle (same vehicle as shalester &#129325.

With my day job, I need to set the fare higher to make sure uber is worth the time. Then hope a newer user pings me. Is that mean &#128556;?

I provide a vehicle thats clean, smells good, ac and leather seats. They should be happy &#128530;

I'll try 3x and see what that does. I think select is equivalent to having around a 2.5x surge on regular x so might as well get what I can.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m giving serious consideration to driving again after 18 months. I would be seeking 5.0x rides from home and expect very few requests. Even the shortest of rides at that rate would be worthwhile.


----------



## gocovidgocovidgo (Jul 15, 2020)

yup turn that dial to 11 see what it brings, next dial it down to 10....

let the ants fight over the losers go for the 1-3 rides that pay $100+ each per day while you kick back on the couch, in the bed, or reading a book next to the ritz 30+ miles away from the airport

anything under $2 a mile is pretty much under minimum wage, eventually that radiator, alternator, accident occurs & takes last months & next months "profits"


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I am envious of you golden staters here. Hope this program is here to stay but might as well take advantage while it's here so long as you're comfortable driving during Covid. Also, with the Cali lockdown and unemployment in question, lots of variables to consider.

Basically though, if you are consistently getting pings and stacked pings especially then your rates are definitely too low. It would be nice if this program stays and eventually expands to riders being able to choose the driver they want by price, rating, car, gender, etc instead of simply getting the lowest bidder.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Your infinitely better off with 1/3 as many fares for 3X rates.
> 
> Crank it up


So much this! Why work harder for less pay when this other option exists? Sure, the truly desperate fulltimers but Uber claims the bulk of their workforce are "side hustlers".


The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber would be wise not to let drivers set a surge lower than 1.0x


From what others have posted, the lower limit seems to be 0.5x rates... for now. We all know Uber can change that at the drop of a hat or do away with the program entirely. But very much agree with your post. Would be interesting to see how many drivers would actually drive for tips only at 0.0x though!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah I have a select qualified vehicle (same vehicle as shalester &#129325.


well, mine was select until Uber discovered they made me select AFTER closing the market to select. Now my car is comfort, but I ain't yet.

But yeah, otherwise her and my car are related.
♥&#128105;‍❤‍&#128105;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, mine was select until Uber discovered they made me select AFTER closing the market to select. Now my car is comfort, but I ain't yet.
> 
> But yeah, otherwise her and my car are related.
> ♥&#128105;‍❤‍&#128105;


Wait... our cars are in love? &#128665;❤&#128665; &#128514;

I opted out of the automatic trunk opener. In hindsight bad Idea &#129402;. Especially with miss "touch everyone's tires while waiting" daughter of mine.


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

mbd said:


> Some day in the future ,the set surge will go down and number of rides at that surge price will plummet due to the betrayer known as your fellow Ant. Ant Betrayer will do that 114$ ride for less than 50$, since It's a 2-3 gallon of gasoline trip for the Ant Betrayer. Ant Betrayer is in the off-season due to COVID 19.


dude, soon ping will go out and drivers will bid on the job and customer chooses which one to accept &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Kiwi driver said:


> dude, soon ping will go out and drivers will bid on the job and customer chooses which one to accept &#128514;&#128514;


8 AM - Ant 1 goes from point A to Point B 100$
He needs to come back and puts 50$= total 150$
7 AM- Ant 2 goes from Point B to Point A- 100$
He needs to comeback to Point B- he puts 45$
Total made 295:smiles:
What if Ant 2 gets Ant 1 8 AM ride :laugh: Ant 1 has 0 dollars &#128512;

Ant 3 buys a used Prius that gets him 45 mpg, and he decides, I just need 250$ a day, so ANT 3 always puts 40$ all day:laugh:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Just found out that we could set our own surge in California. Maybe the last to know &#128517;
> 
> When I get back on the road contemplating what to set the surge too. Thinking 1.4x or 1.5x &#129300;. Don't want to be too greedy. There was a guy in the sf section that set it to 2.2x. Made $114 on a 62 mile ride. That's insane.
> 
> Where would you set it?


"Greedy"? "Insane"?

$114 is still cheaper than a taxi. Tell us why being paid less than a taxi is greedy or insane.

Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> "Greedy"? "Insane"?
> 
> $114 is still cheaper than a taxi. Tell us why being paid less than a taxi is greedy or insane.
> 
> Stockholm Syndrome.


Thanks for the diagnosis Dr. Nats.

I just thought if I set the surge to high I won't get any pings. But I like the suggestion of trying it at a higher multiplier and slowly reducing based on demand.

For example, I love strawberries. If I eat too many my stomach hurts and that's no fun. Makes sense &#129300;


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Unfortunately this entire bidding system is controlled by Uber and subject to all sorts of nefarious actions.

I wouldn't rule out the possibility that Uber uses pax personal info and pricing history (the way they do with their Upfront Pricing scam) to decide which bid amounts to show to which pax.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

btone31 said:


> Would be interesting to see how many drivers would actually drive for tips only at 0.0x though!


I wouldn't surprised if you make more at 0.0x than you do at 1.0x. At 0.0x a normally non-tipping passenger might give what he considers a "fair tip" knowing you are doing the ride without pay otherwise, which probably will exceed the min fare ride value. When a pax pays $8 for a min fare ride, he probably assumes the driver gets at least $4 out of it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I wouldn't surprised if you make more at 0.0x than you do at 1.0x. At 0.0x a normally non-tipping passenger might give what he considers a "fair tip" knowing you are doing the ride without pay otherwise, which probably will exceed the min fare ride value. When a pax pays $8 for a min fare ride, he probably assumes the driver gets at least $4 out of it.


I think Sidecar tried that and it was a bust for the drivers.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Coming in 2021: Uber rides will be listed as eBay auctions!
(Christie's Auction House will handle LUX and BLACK)


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

How does it work from riders end? Can they also set their own price on what they would pay?

I do like the idea of setting my own rates, but can see some drivers will be busy non stop, others be quiet all shift, but both could make the same money, but most likely it will be the race to the bottom, each driverDropping their price lower.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Just found out that we could set our own surge in California. Maybe the last to know &#128517;
> 
> When I get back on the road contemplating what to set the surge too. Thinking 1.4x or 1.5x &#129300;. Don't want to be too greedy. There was a guy in the sf section that set it to 2.2x. Made $114 on a 62 mile ride. That's insane.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> "Greedy"? "Insane"?
> 
> $114 is still cheaper than a taxi. Tell us why being paid less than a taxi is greedy or insane.
> 
> Stockholm Syndrome.


Not really cheaper, you forgot Uber fee.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> It appears that you have found the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. Let me have a quiet whisper in your ear: 'It is a mirage.'


I don't know about that. I saw some pretty appealing uber fare screen shots.

But like with all good things that come from uber, i agree they wont last overtime

RIP Subway Cookie &#127850;


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I don't know about that. I saw some pretty appealing uber fare screen shots.
> 
> But like with all good things that come from uber, i agree they wont last overtime
> 
> RIP Subway Cookie &#127850;


Remember the fundamental reason for Uber's success was drivers willing to provide a service for peanuts. Do you think that cheapskate riders have become altruistic overnight ? Don't make me laugh. This phenomenon ( drivers trying to extract a fair price for labour) is unsustainable and will go South very soon, and it will end in tears.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Remember the fundamental reason for Uber's success was drivers willing to provide a service for peanuts. Do you think that cheapskate riders have become altruistic overnight ? Don't make me laugh. This phenomenon ( drivers trying to extract a fair price for labour) is unsustainable and will go South very soon, and it will end in tears.


The everyday Uber users (that pay out of pocket) probably wont give in but the people who dont often use the app might not realize and just take the ride.

I usually uber after my day job. So a lot of daily H1B1, techie, pool commuters. Most likely they'll know better.

On the other hand, many can get their trip expensed so cost is irrelevant.

So a lot to consider based on location, time of day, crowd, whos paying, etc.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> The everyday Uber users (that pay out of pocket) probably wont give in but the people who dont often use the app might not realize and just take the ride.
> 
> I usually uber after my day job. So a lot of daily H1B1, techie, pool commuters. Most likely they'll know better.
> 
> ...


Which will mean, the more visible taxis will start to regain popularity. It is a race to the bottom. Tears ; remember that word.

Geez, you are a hard working girl. How much do you have to pay as a dowry ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Which will mean, the more visible taxis will start to regain popularity. It is a race to the bottom. Tears ; remember that word.
> 
> Geez, you are a hard working girl. How much do you have to pay as a dowry ?


Come on. As if I would ever pay a dowry ✋.

But I'm no stranger to hard work.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Come on. As if I would ever pay a dowry ✋.
> 
> But I'm no stranger to hard work.


Well that depends on how ugly you are. Do you reckon the guy will settle for just the cart or will you have to throw in the donkey as well ? Ooooops ! Sorry I am old school, I forgot about the LGBTQUMNOTYRPLONK and whatever else angle.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> We'll depends on how ugly you are. Do you reckon the guy will settle for just the cart or will you have to throw in the donkey as well ?


So you're being a jerk. As one of the only ones here that use their real picture, I dont think I'm ugly at all so ✋.

Why would I ever pay a dowry? I grew up in san jose, california, usa. Only time I've seen a donkey is at the zoo.

Take your nasty attitude elsewhere


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> So you're being a jerk. As one of the only ones here that use their real picture, I dont think I'm ugly at all so ✋.
> 
> Why would I ever pay a dowry? I grew up in san jose, california, usa. Only time I've seen a donkey is at the zoo.
> 
> Take your nasty attitude elsewhere


Sorry kid just joking. I didn't think people could/ would post their own pictures. Just bored shitless.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Sorry kid just joking. I didn't think people could post their own pictures.


Yeah we can post our own pictures. Just cant be revealing. That's why you see the yellow and black stripes.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Not bad, but not exactly highway robbery either. A lot of your pax make more than $26/hr, plus benefits.


Was this comment to show off your knowledge of the local job market pay scale or was it relevant to the topic at hand?


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah we can post our own pictures. Just cant be revealing. That's why you see the yellow and black stripes.


Looks like you have a fan in M62. Which reminds me - where has MCH disappeared to ? BTW you look 14.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Was this comment to show off your knowledge of the local job market pay scale or was it relevant to the topic at hand?


Sorry, I simply don't think making $26 an hour to give luxury car rides is greedy. You are free to set your surge multiplier to 0.5x and give charity rides to people who want to ride in a luxury car, who probably make much more than $26/hr themselves.

Nearly every jurisdiction has higher paid clientele. I was once chosen in Reno to give a ride in my XL car because there is no luxury service, only X and XL (and now comfort which was not then there.) This particular rider owned many strip clubs across the nation, and was traveling with a business associate. I'm not about to feel guilty because he had me drive him all over town at XL rates when I know darn well that he would have been even happier to pay more if he could have gotten a nicer car than I own.

It isn't greed to offer a service for a price that someone else voluntarily agrees to pay.

Remember also, that an Uber driver receives NO OVERTIME, NO PAID TIME OFF, NO UNEMPLOYMENT BENEFITS (In normal non-pandemic times), NO SICK PAY, NO FREE COMPANY HEALTH INSURANCE. Many employees who on paper only make $20/hr are making way more when you consider these benefits than an Uber driver that manages to make $26 per hour during a ride, not considering the fact that a driver doesn't typically get back to back rides.

Yes, I know many employees make less than an Uber driver. Must an Uber driver make minimum wage in order not to feel guilty about his take-home pay?


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Just found out that we could set our own surge in California. Maybe the last to know &#128517;












What's the plug for? Do you need to attach one of these machines to the app?


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

mch said:


> I'd start at 5x and gradually reduce from there until I got a ride. Greedy would be immediately setting it low in hopes of undercutting everyone so you get more rides quicker (which will probably eventually happen anyway). If everyone sets it high maybe a standard could be set.
> 
> Doubtful scenario that it can be kept up without people ruining it by undercutting but you don't really know until you try.
> QUOTE="mch, post: 6377071, member: 163884"]
> ...


Rideshare drivers cooperating and working for the greater good ? That is some seriously good stuff your on.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Sorry, I simply don't think making $26 an hour to give luxury car rides is greedy. You are free to set your surge multiplier to 0.5x and give charity rides to people who want to ride in a luxury car.
> 
> Nearly every jurisdiction has higher paid clientele. I was once chosen in Reno to give a ride in my XL car because there is no luxury service, only X and XL (and now comfort which was not then there.) This particular rider owned many strip clubs across the nation. I'm not about to feel guilty because he had me drive him all over town at XL rates when I know darn well that he would have been even happier to pay more if he could have gotten a nicer car than I own.


I agree it isn't greedy, but given the low skill required of r/s drivers and the sometimes questionable conditions cars are in, it's a lofty expectation.

I guess I (thankfully) don't do r/s enough that I begin to compare myself to every pax I pick up, economically or otherwise.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I agree it isn't greedy, but given the low skill required of r/s drivers and the sometimes questionable conditions cars are in, it's a lofty expectation.
> 
> I guess I (thankfully) don't do r/s enough that I begin to compare myself to every pax I pick up, economically or otherwise.


If CA's rules applied here in Nevada, I'd upgrade from usually driving a POS beater X car to a Tesla in hopes of getting passengers to agree to a higher surge. My understanding is CA shows the car and the rate to the rider which has a choice to accept it or pass for another driver. As it is, upgrading to a luxury car in my state is fool's errand because I can't get more than base rates for X most of the time. I do drive my XL car at times but XL actually pays worse than X for a lot of rides because there is no long pickup fee, plus elevated vehicle costs. In my market almost all rides are long pickup rides. When I bought my XL car, I deliberately bought the smallest, most fuel efficient, and lowest cost used vehicle I could find that seated 7. Because why drive a gas guzzling Yukon XL when a tiny Mitsubishi Outlander pays the same? If I could dial-a-surge, and have it show my car pic on the pax accept screen, I'd have made a different choice.

If Uber driving is low skill any anyone can do it, and the drivers are paid too much, then people should quit their jobs and drive for Uber. It will all even out because when there are more drivers, there will be more competition, and pax will not have to settle for a driver that charges high surge.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> If CA's rules applied here in Nevada, I'd upgrade from usually driving a POS beater X car to a Tesla in hopes of getting passengers to agree to a higher surge. My understanding is CA shows the car and the rate to the rider which has a choice to accept it or pass for another driver. As it is, upgrading to a luxury car in my state is fool's errand because I can't get more than base rates for X most of the time. I do drive my XL car at times but XL actually pays worse than X for a lot of rides because there is no long pickup fee, plus elevated vehicle costs. In my market almost all rides are long pickup rides. When I bought my XL car, I deliberately bought the smallest, most fuel efficient, and lowest cost used vehicle I could find that seated 7. Because why drive a gas guzzling Yukon XL when a tiny Mitsubishi Outlander pays the same? If I could dial-a-surge, and have it show my car pic on the pax accept screen, I'd have made a different choice.
> 
> If Uber driving is low skill any anyone can do it, and the drivers are paid too much, then people should quit their jobs and drive for Uber. It will all even out because when there are more drivers, there will be more competition, and pax will not have to settle for a driver that charges high surge.


You fail to understand my learned Sir, that the average Uber rider has a social conscience and is filled with altruism. And wishes to share his good fortune with all Rideshare drivers. This would appear to be their Raison d'être for existence. And by the way, I think it was you who banned me for four days. Thanks for that.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> You fail to understand my learned Sir, that the average Uber rider has a social conscience and is filled with altruism. And wishes to share his good fortune with all Rideshare drivers. This would appear to be their Raison d'être for existence. And by the way, I think it was you who banned me for four days. Thanks for that.


I am more of an immoderator. My tag is immoderate, and I am imbued with immoderacy. I'm not a moderator any more, and I don't recall banning you.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

M62 said:


> View attachment 487320
> 
> 
> What's the plug for? Do you need to attach one of these machines to the app?
> ...


Sometimes you have to force the emojis to fit &#129335;‍♀

I was thinking more along the lines of ...









Wish there was an emoji for..


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber Drivers in California are now allowed to be Independent Contractors and set their own prices like real IC’s across the country?

Sounds fantastic but beware of the false complaint retaliation. Especially when the broke college students began hailing rides this fall.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I would set it as high as I could possibly set it and still get rides. I'd set it to 5.0x if I got any rides that way.
> 
> What is $114 for a 62 mile ride? That's 124 miles on your car and 2 hours of your time. (Plus add the time to drive to the pax, wait time waiting for pax, 1/3 of the time you will spend pumping gas next time, and 1/40 of the time you will spend doing your next oil change.... which probably adds up to at least another 15 minutes.)
> 
> ...


You're assuming @Mkang14 didn't get any rides back.

If she did, that changes things considerably.

I can drive 62 miles in my state, and end up in an area with (much) better base rates than my hometown, and make money there.

It's all in *where* that 62 mile trip brings you, not just how far away from home it brings you.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Just chillax. Its Thursday. That's 1 day from friday. Which is the day before the weekend.
> 
> &#129395;
> 
> ...


That's quite profound for a 14 year old.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> That's quite profound for a 14 year old.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Hey, if I set the surge for a measly 1.3x to get a dollar a mile is that greedy or required? Asking for a friend. 

OH, and can you really be greedy if the 2nd party agrees to pay the quote? Hum. 

And lastly, if you set the surge to 5.0 and you get no pings, r u still greedy or just confused and dazed?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Uber Drivers in California are now allowed to be Independent Contractors and set their own prices like real IC's across the country?
> 
> Sounds fantastic but beware of the false complaint retaliation. Especially when the broke college students began hailing rides this fall.


I was just going write about this. The biggest hit to my rating came driving in sf on a crazy surge day (in 2017). I got 3 ratings that night that were below 5 star. Think it was 2- 1⭐ and 1- 3⭐.

I can see the ratings backlash as a issue.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 487352


Five Uber stars for you. You made Shalester laugh. Good Night - bed time.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> If CA's rules applied here in Nevada, I'd upgrade from usually driving a POS beater X car to a Tesla in hopes of getting passengers to agree to a higher surge. My understanding is CA shows the car and the rate to the rider which has a choice to accept it or pass for another driver. As it is, upgrading to a luxury car in my state is fool's errand because I can't get more than base rates for X most of the time. I do drive my XL car at times but XL actually pays worse than X for a lot of rides because there is no long pickup fee, plus elevated vehicle costs. In my market almost all rides are long pickup rides. When I bought my XL car, I deliberately bought the smallest, most fuel efficient, and lowest cost used vehicle I could find that seated 7. Because why drive a gas guzzling Yukon XL when a tiny Mitsubishi Outlander pays the same? If I could dial-a-surge, and have it show my car pic on the pax accept screen, I'd have made a different choice.
> 
> If Uber driving is low skill any anyone can do it, and the drivers are paid too much, then people should quit their jobs and drive for Uber. It will all even out because when there are more drivers, there will be more competition, and pax will not have to settle for a driver that charges high surge.


I don't think how nice your vehicle is has any bearing on riders willing to pay more for the ride. Their willing to pay more because they simply don't want to wait on another ride or dont care about the expense.

From what I have gathered from the last 2 weeks of using the fare multiplier is riders who are taking these 3.5x+ and up surge rides are they just simply don't care about the cost and or we're waiting for a ride for a long time and finally said ok I'll pay the higher price to get home or get wherever.

You have to remember in CA we are shown the complete info on the requests including destination so most drivers are turning down $3 base fare rides going down the street. That's why I get alot of 5.0x surge rides atbase fare because that person might have been waiting for 20 minutes while every drivers turned down their request so an offer to get a ride even at a much steeper price is more attractive to them. Remember alot of people rely on Uber to get to and from places and they have to be on time sometimes so they may not have the luxury to sit and what for a cheap ride at base rates.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Five Uber stars for you. You made Shalester laugh. Good Night - bed time.


I strive to make people laugh so thank you &#128527;


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Hey, if I set the surge for a measly 1.3x to get a dollar a mile is that greedy or required? Asking for a friend.
> 
> OH, and can you really be greedy if the 2nd party agrees to pay the quote? Hum.
> 
> And lastly, if you set the surge to 5.0 and you get no pings, r u still greedy or just confused and dazed?


Yes.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I was just going write about this. The biggest hit to my rating came driving in sf on a crazy surge day (in 2017). I got 3 ratings that night that were below 5 star. Think it was 2- 1⭐ and 1- 3⭐.
> 
> I can see the ratings backlash as a issue.


Yea but ratings are irrelevant. Nobody gets deactivated for a low rating. It's hard to find any drivers even in the danger zone say a 4.7...It takes little effort to stay above a 4.9.

I'll gladly exchange a 1 star for a 5.0x surge ride any day of the week.

From my experience with this I have not seen any change in my rating. Remember most if not all riders are naive to the fact that we set the fare. They assume that Uber still sets the fare. In alot of cases the riders will ask me if I get a good portion of that inflation or do I still get payed the same on every ride. Of course I say Im getting paid $1.50 on this ride even if Im making $50 because I want to keep the tip still in play lol.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> I don't think how nice your vehicle is has any bearing on riders willing to pay more for the ride.


oh, I really hope not. I have a nice ride, I should get more $$ vs something like a precious prius.
And when I'm a pax I'd be more inclined to accept the higher surge if the car wasn't a prius AND was closer.

Now if a precious prius set a surge, that I'd decline and take my chances.

And for the record I own a precious prius, so I can be mean; I just don't drive it unless forced. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> oh, I really hope not. I have a nice ride, I should get more $$ vs something like a precious prius.
> And when I'm a pax I'd be more inclined to accept the higher surge if the car wasn't a prius AND was closer.
> 
> Now if a precious prius set a surge, that I'd decline and take my chances.
> ...


Yea but your talking about a very small percentage of riders who actually put stock into the vehicle picking them up and the ones that do would look at UberBlack, Luxury and comfort before they would choose X?? Right?

Im sure you are right on a few occasions where a rider might turn down a ride because they didn't like the vehicle but remember with this system normally the rider has been waiting a while for a request before they are offered yours at a higher price so maybe vehicle choice will be even lesser of a factor when you know they been waiting.

My whole point is...the main factor is someone getting a ride at a higher price is gonna be wait time. Vehicle is probably not high on the list of factors but I'm sure does have some value there.

You have 2 options for vehicles to choose from so I can see what your thinking and maybe your right. It might be able to grab your another ride or 2.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> the main factor is someone getting a ride at a higher price is gonna be wait time.


We agree a main factor, but not the only one. :thumbup: I'd pay more for closer/shorter wait time; otherwise why? Rarely am I anywhere where there isn't multi ants around ie I really use RS when on vacation and around amusement parks or resorts. And no possibility they are crank the surge together as a unit.

And, yeah, if it was possible to avoid a precious prius and it cost more, I'd do that too. :wideyed:



CJfrom619 said:


> I don't think how nice your vehicle is has any bearing on riders willing to pay more for the ride.


any bearing? Huh, **** we agreed it could have SOME bearing, but maybe 2nd in line from time.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Hey, if I set the surge for a measly 1.3x to get a dollar a mile is that greedy or required? Asking for a friend.
> 
> OH, and can you really be greedy if the 2nd party agrees to pay the quote? Hum.
> 
> And lastly, if you set the surge to 5.0 and you get no pings, r u still greedy or just confused and dazed?


People really latching onto the word greedy &#128517;.

I said it in more of a inner dialogue, more self deprecating way then anything.

If a driver puts a 5x surge I dont think they are being greedy. They dont mind waiting for a good ride. If I do that I have to assess further and most likely name call myself if I go too much in one direction then the other. Like if I put .5 fare then I'm a push over. Bad mkang &#128207;.

See how that works.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> People really latching onto the word greedy


no way?  One of my, somewhat, sarcastic questions was are you really greedy if the 2nd party agrees to the fare? I mean, how would that be possible. One puts an offer out there and either everybody can ignore it or somebody accepts it. That ain't greedy: that's the American way.
I can see 5.0 if I was like at the very end of my imposed Uber shift; the time I really don't want any pings. If there was a sucker who accepted, who am I to deny them? :thumbup:

Not exactly sure why I'd set under 1.0. What would be the point? I guess if I landed in a city and really really wanted a pax to reduce dead miles I might do it. Seems kinda dumb, if anybody was asking and nobody was, but there u go. :whistling:


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Just found out that we could set our own surge in California. Maybe the last to know &#128517;
> 
> When I get back on the road contemplating what to set the surge too. Thinking 1.4x or 1.5x &#129300;. Don't want to be too greedy. There was a guy in the sf section that set it to 2.2x. Made $114 on a 62 mile ride. That's insane.
> 
> Where would you set it?


Rolling in the money girl. Don't spend it all at once. LOL


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Rideshare drivers cooperating and working for the greater good ? That is some seriously good stuff your on.


Hey man, how've you been? Unfortunately I've been slacking bigtime on my marijuana intake the past couple weeks. I've been too busy. The lack of weed in my life has been sapping my creativity here on UP and I've been finding myself reading threads about covid and pua (booooorrrrriiiinnnng).

I need to get my priorities straight. I try my hardest to be a lazy piece of shit but sometimes its hard to accomplish that goal when bills need to be paid.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Rolling in the money girl. Don't spend it all at once. LOL


UP prime already purchased &#128512;


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

The higher the surge, the longer the wait for pax. IMO, each driver needs to find the right balance between surge amount and customer volume. This will vary by driver and by area.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> UP prime already purchased &#128512;


Curious, was the person who paid the surge going to work? I have found in Covid 19 times, the only people willing to pay surge are people going to work.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> UP prime already purchased &#128512;


How much does UP prime cost and what are the benefits?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Curious, was the person who paid the surge going to work? I have found in Covid 19 times, the only people willing to pay surge are people going to work.


I accidentally put a period after 2.2.x in my statement. The ride $ was from a guy in the sf section.
"There was a guy in the sf section that set it to 2.2x. Made $114 on a 62 mile ride. That's insane."

Heres the link:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-vs-lyft.405834/#post-6371538
You can see me geeking out in the email &#128514;


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I accidentally put a period after 2.2.x in my statement. The ride $ was from a guy in the sf section.
> "There was a guy in the sf section that set it to 2.2x. Made $114 on a 62 mile ride. That's insane."
> 
> Heres the link:
> ...


Thats doing to much work..these ones are better.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Thats doing to much work..these ones are better.
> View attachment 487425
> View attachment 487426
> View attachment 487427


Hella jelly &#128587;‍♀


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Just found out that we could set our own surge in California. Maybe the last to know &#128517;
> 
> When I get back on the road contemplating what to set the surge too. Thinking 1.4x or 1.5x &#129300;. Don't want to be too greedy. There was a guy in the sf section that set it to 2.2x. Made $114 on a 62 mile ride. That's insane.
> 
> Where would you set it?


Set it and forget it baby. 2.0


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Set it and forget it baby. 2.0


....and if you get no pings? can't come here and cry 'I got no pings all day. Uber is broken woe is me'. :roflmao:

And if you get pings galore you accept; u rock!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SHalester said:


> oh, I really hope not. I have a nice ride, I should get more $$ vs something like a precious prius.
> And when I'm a pax I'd be more inclined to accept the higher surge if the car wasn't a prius AND was closer.
> 
> Now if a precious prius set a surge, that I'd decline and take my chances.
> ...


Eh. What year is your Prius? Mine's a 2014 and I get comments from pax that it has so much more room than they expected, and is more comfortable than other Xs they've gotten before.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Eh. What year is your Prius? Mine's a 2014


2015. more comfortable? OK, I hit the floor laughing on that one. :roflmao: The front seats are the worse designed seats ever; or maybe they are just for people who are less than 5ft tall? I dunno; I hurt after driving it. The back seat is biggest enough for a 12yr old and that is pretty much it. Yes, I exaggerate, but not by much.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Just found out that we could set our own surge in California. Maybe the last to know &#128517;
> 
> When I get back on the road contemplating what to set the surge too. Thinking 1.4x or 1.5x &#129300;. Don't want to be too greedy. There was a guy in the sf section that set it to 2.2x. Made $114 on a 62 mile ride. That's insane.
> 
> Where would you set it?










No Fear.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

These 5x totals are getting me excited. How far are we from a cure to rona 😅


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> These 5x totals are getting me excited.


<scrolling up....ok> No reply.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> These 5x totals are getting me excited. How far are we from a cure to rona &#128517;


Just so you know, Ronnie and Fivex may be joined at the hip ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> <scrolling up....ok> No reply.


&#129532; Ur &#129504;

Me->☺&#128519;

&#128175;

@SHalester ->Disappointed &#129301;&#128078;


----------



## Hustle 24/7 (Jul 16, 2020)

It sounds exciting. But it is hard to trust Uber. This thing is too good to be true. They ended Select and that is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> Thats doing to much work..these ones are better.
> View attachment 487425
> View attachment 487426
> View attachment 487427


Big Deal. Here's where the real money is at. I'll make it up with volume...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Big Deal. Here's where the real money is at. I'll make it up with volume...
> View attachment 487551


Fractional surge &#128518;&#128517;&#129315;&#128517;

Uber should try negative surge &#128525;


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Fractional surge &#128518;&#128517;&#129315;&#128517;
> 
> Uber should try negative surge &#128525;


That is a negative surge. This fare is set at 50% of the regular rate.

1.0x is regular price and .5x is half price.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> That is a negative surge. This fare is set at 50% of the regular rate.
> 
> 1.0x is regular price and .5x is half price.


Negative surge means you have to pay pax for the privilege of driving them, which is how some of them act anyway.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> Fractional surge &#128518;&#128517;&#129315;&#128517;
> 
> Uber should try negative surge &#128525;


I think we can all assume with certainty that Uber is not giving a discounted ride to the pax and charging them less for the ride. We all know Uber is keeping whatever the base fare the pax is paying and just pays the ant less.

What is funny to me is someone lazy pax is asking for a .44 mile ride! We need a new thread on the shortest ride requests!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> @SHalester ->Disappointed &#129301;


pfffft. Your the angel? No no, I was the angel for not responding. So, take that and add a WOW.

WOWs really should get more reaction points. Maybe triple the points.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> pfffft. Your the angel? No no, I was the angel for not responding. So, take that and add a WOW.


Out of PM so let me explain. I wish you did see the changes I made to the post. Thought it was funny &#128514;.

But unfortunately the posts arent always at there best the first time around &#128072;&#129335;‍♀


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Remember the fundamental reason for Uber's success was drivers willing to provide a service for peanuts. Do you think that cheapskate riders have become altruistic overnight ? Don't make me laugh. This phenomenon ( drivers trying to extract a fair price for labour) is unsustainable and will go South very soon, and it will end in tears.


Its only unsustainable if riders decide to go back to Taxi. Keep in mind the 2 juxtaposed are like night and day. Even if the customer pays the same as Taxi rate for an Uber, its still better customer service for the same price.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Its only unsustainable if riders decide to go back to Taxi.


Won't happen &#128168;&#128530;


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I think we can all assume with certainty that Uber is not giving a discounted ride to the pax and charging them less for the ride. We all know Uber is keeping whatever the base fare the pax is paying and just pays the ant less.
> 
> What is funny to me is someone lazy pax is asking for a .44 mile ride! We need a new thread on the shortest ride requests!


It would be very risky and dumb for Uber to do what you suggested.

They're desperately trying to prevent AB5 from being implemented and to do that would be fraud and easy to detect.

Not only would the referendum likely go down to defeat, the state of California would probably launch an investigation of Uber.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> How far are we from a cure to rona &#128517;


Dr. Trump M.D. already found the cure... where have you been?!

 Don't tell me you're not already taking your daily dose of Clorox Bleach Gummies?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Dr. Trump M.D. already found the cure... where have you been?!
> 
> Don't tell me you're not already taking your daily dose of Clorox Bleach Gummies?


Is that why I feel light headed?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Is that why I feel light headed?


You're having a 'rona relapse


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> You're having a 'rona relapse


Just had DD ordered and driver was still there when i opened the door, started talking to me as he handed over the food. I just stood there. But now i feel stupid for not making sure he left before i opened the door. :frown:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Not only would the referendum likely go down to defeat


Says who? Links?



Mkang14 said:


> driver was still there when i opened the door,


no leave at door option?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Says who? Links?
> 
> 
> no leave at door option?


Its defaulted to leave at door. They aren't supposed to wait there. It's my fault. I just assumed he left. Hopefully that short interaction is okay. He wasn't wearing a mask.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I just assumed he left.


I know everybody here screems DASHCAM must have one. Well, a door bell ring video system works wonders too. Just saying. I just start watching when the delivery is close. And then watch him leave; buh bye thank you for the food.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Its defaulted to leave at door. They aren't supposed to wait there. It's my fault. I just assumed he left. Hopefully that short interaction is okay. He wasn't wearing a mask.


Almost all of these sorts of interactions result in nothing happening, so statistically you are very probably fine. But repeat enough of these encounters (like that delivery guy is probably doing) and who knows what kind of risk you open yourself up to.

A few weeks before I caught it, I was thinking about the near-certainty that I would catch it at some point with the status quo as it was in mid-March. (Keep in mind that in March to early April, very few people were wearing masks if they were going to the grocery store, as they thought it had to be N95 or nothing, and those were hard to come by even for healthcare workers at the time.)

But if you're careful, consistent, and don't expose yourself to riskier people, you might avoid it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Hustle 24/7 said:


> It sounds exciting. But it is hard to trust Uber. This thing is too good to be true. They ended Select and that is a deal breaker for me.


5.0x surge is the new select. Mayber Uber will implement a way for the pax to browse around between different nearby driver opportunities and see what the surge is and what the car is. Then they can do their own select and choose the luxury car.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Links?


What links are you looking for, to a fortune teller?


SHalester said:


> Says who?


Me.
Are you disputing that Uber being caught redhanded defrauding both drivers and pax wouldn't cost the referendum votes at the ballot box?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Almost all of these sorts of interactions result in nothing happening, so statistically you are very probably fine. But repeat enough of these encounters (like that delivery guy is probably doing) and who knows what kind of risk you open yourself up to.
> 
> A few weeks before I caught it, I was thinking about the near-certainty that I would catch it at some point with the status quo as it was in mid-March. (Keep in mind that in March to early April, very few people were wearing masks if they were going to the grocery store, as they thought it had to be N95 or nothing, and those were hard to come by even for healthcare workers at the time.)
> 
> But if you're careful, consistent, and don't expose yourself to riskier people, you might avoid it.


Okay that made me feel better. This is probably the worst when it comes to exposure that i've experienced. I know some are probably like this girl but, i don't like to take chances with this thing.

Also that i decided to be polite and not say anything to him. I probably should have told him to step back and wear a mask and shut his mouth lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> What links are you looking for, to a fortune teller?
> 
> Me.
> Are you disputing that Uber being caught redhanded defrauding both drivers and pax wouldn't cost the referendum votes at the ballot box?


I"m sorry, what are blithering about now? So you admit it is YOUR opinion that Prop 22 will not pass when, so far, it appears exactly the opposite. 
What else you are jumping up and down about is a mystery. Prop 22 has been upfront who is funding them since day one.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay that made me feel better. This is probably the worst when it comes to exposure that i've experienced. I know some are probably like this girl but, i don't like to take chances with this thing.
> 
> Also that i decided to be polite and not say anything to him. I probably should have told him to step back and wear a mask and shut his mouth lol


If you have a family to support, there are reasons to be slightly paranoid. At your age (not knowing your other risk factors), you would almost certainly survive the illness, but you would probably have to take weeks off work or full-time parenting, which is _really_ bad. So I wouldn't blame you for worrying.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> and wear a mask and shut his mouth


wut? no mask in Calif. No no bad puppy, It's required. sheesh.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> If you have a family to support, there are reasons to be slightly paranoid. At your age (not knowing your other risk factors), you would almost certainly survive the illness, but you would probably have to take weeks off work or full-time parenting, which is _really_ bad. So I wouldn't blame you for worrying.


My sister keeps feeding me information of possible longterm effects on kids &#129318;‍♀.

My kids go between my parents and me. My dad is a very high risk.


SHalester said:


> wut? no mask in Calif. No no bad puppy, It's required. sheesh.


I know!!! Intial thought was it's a Covid denier. I live in a lower impacted area. But still.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I"m sorry, what are blithering about now? So you admit it is YOUR opinion that Prop 22 will not pass when, so far, it appears exactly the opposite.


Go back to my previous post and screenshot the part where I guaranteed Prop 22 would lose.

I said the prop would LIKELY go down to defeat if Uber was caught engaging in fraud and I stand by that prediction.


SHalester said:


> What else you are jumping up and down about is a mystery. Prop 22 has been upfront who is funding them since day one.


There's no mystery. My post addressed the fraud issue only. The topic of funding wasn't addressed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Go back to my previous post and screenshot the part where I guaranteed Prop 22 would lose.


lotta posts won't age well after November. Just saying, no need for your head to explode.
&#129327;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Big Deal. Here's where the real money is at. I'll make it up with volume...
> View attachment 487551


Heck yeah. That's what I'd do. Just think of all the 5s I could get!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> It would be very risky and dumb for Uber to do what you suggested.
> 
> They're desperately trying to prevent AB5 from being implemented and to do that would be fraud and easy to detect.
> 
> Not only would the referendum likely go down to defeat, the state of California would probably launch an investigation of Uber.


It not risky or dumb. It's just Uber being Uber... and they will take the position if an ant wants to drive for less than the normal fare that's on the ant. Nobody is forcing the ant to drive for even less asspennies that the other ants driving at the normal 1.0x fare.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Spreading nicely within families &#128528;

*Dad in Miami ICU Was Exposed to Coronavirus by Son Who Refused to Stop Going Out*
A Miami family who pleaded with their son not to go out during as COVID-19 cases escalated say they believe he exposed his high-risk father, who is now fighting for his life. John Place, 42, is now on a ventilator in an intensive-care unit as he battles coronavirus; his partner, Michelle Zymet, said Place's son went out one night in June to eat and drink with friends, including one friend who later tested positive for coronavirus. The son developed cold symptoms but, by that stage, his father, his 14-year-old brother, his 6-year-old sister, and Zymet had developed symptoms, too. They all tested positive for coronavirus.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/miami...onavirus-by-son-who-refused-to-stop-going-out


----------



## gocovidgocovidgo (Jul 15, 2020)

really dont understand if youre actually scared of this thing why would you get food delivered & add to the risk? This whole things mind boggling got people driving by themselves, pushing kids with strollers, taking kids to walmart, getting tacos delivered, jogging, walking the dog all wearing masks stay the ef home if thats how you feel. It obviously not safe to go out if you need a mask and why are you risking it if youre a true believer? just stay home duck n cover, shelter in place & do your part for the community. only venture out to stock up & then retreat back to your bunker geez.


and im not antimask i have my gaiter & respect others but if i actually felt i was gonna die or could pass it to a family friend who could die im sure not letting some guy living in his car making 2 tacos a trip bring me some tacos, or taking my kids to walmart so i can traumatize them & give them all types of weird fetishes in the future.

just worship the talking heads on the boob tube & stay home its friggen weirdo world out here

for the record i text pax to let them know masks are optional in my property & i have no issues wearing mine if they want me too, i also get a lot of medical type people who fly on private jets, pilots, rich old people flying on private jets, nurses, & go figure they dont wear or care about masks

just yesterday i picked up an elderly couple off a private jet both high risk, neither cared, now youd think they have a ton to lose & wouldnt risk it no? dropped off at a car rental spot off to see their young daughter then to a resort, the lady spoke real softly so you had to basically close talk & we conversed for like 10 minutes because the doors were locked at the rental place & i didnt want to leave them cuz it might take 30+ minutes for another driver so i kept her company while her husband tried to figure the situation out, they obviously came from money as she was talking about they xant get their employees back & we joked about that extra $600, she was like she couldnt blame em but had no worries at all about this situation even gave me a hug & offered me a twenty twen twen twen, i told her i only refuse money once so no thanks, she said your so kind reached in pulled out another & said here you go and we both laughed cuz of course i took her 2nd offering, shes an old rich lady not afraid of dirty ol cash, flying on planes, travelling....

its a placebo for the most part, it makes you think youre safer it may or may not lead to you touching your face less but i sure dont think its actually protecting me lmao & everyone eventually is going to get it, but the sheep will be in mile long lines for the magic vaccine so much itll be a national holidays, bars will have covid cure night party like its 1999 burn your mask festivals lol

it amazes me people would risk it all for a friggen taco or a trip to get coffee


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Spreading nicely within families &#128528;
> 
> *Dad in Miami ICU Was Exposed to Coronavirus by Son Who Refused to Stop Going Out*
> A Miami family who pleaded with their son not to go out during as COVID-19 cases escalated say they believe he exposed his high-risk father, who is now fighting for his life. John Place, 42, is now on a ventilator in an intensive-care unit as he battles coronavirus; his partner, Michelle Zymet, said Place's son went out one night in June to eat and drink with friends, including one friend who later tested positive for coronavirus. The son developed cold symptoms but, by that stage, his father, his 14-year-old brother, his 6-year-old sister, and Zymet had developed symptoms, too. They all tested positive for coronavirus.
> ...


Cmon bro?? Why you gotta ruin a good thread with this virus garbage. There's literally a section dedicated to it in this forum. Take those articles over there please.


----------



## Hustle 24/7 (Jul 16, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> 5.0x surge is the new select. Mayber Uber will implement a way for the pax to browse around between different nearby driver opportunities and see what the surge is and what the car is. Then they can do their own select and choose the luxury car.


Sounds good in theory. But it is not something you can rely on. No. Mercedez folks will get all the 5.0X fares. Acuras and Infinitys won't stand a chance. Also, don't forget Uber Black doesn't surge much. At 5.0X, everyone will go for a Black Escalade instead.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Hustle 24/7 said:


> Sounds good in theory. But it is not something you can rely on. No. Mercedez folks will get all the 5.0X fares. Acuras and Infinitys won't stand a chance. Also, don't forget Uber Black doesn't surge much. At 5.0X, everyone will go for a Black Escalade instead.


Why black Escalade folks would drive at the standard rates if they can get the same money or more driving X with x3 rate?


----------



## Hustle 24/7 (Jul 16, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> Why black Escalade folks would drive at the standard rates if they can get the same money or more driving X with x3 rate?


Black rate is 4 times X. And Black customers are generous tippers. Don't forget, Black cars are Limousines that can operate without Uber too. It is a good opportunity for them to find returning customers. Black drivers love their limited Clientele. If they had to choose between a Black and 5.0X UberX, they would go for the Black every day all day.

Black drivers do X occasionally when the price is right and when Black business is too slow. But mostly they do a few Black trips a day and that's enough for them. I did Select and XL only in my Infinity, and X when the price was right.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

gocovidgocovidgo said:


> its a placebo for the most part, it makes you think youre safer it may or may not lead to you touching your face less but i sure dont think its actually protecting me lmao & everyone eventually is going to get it, but the sheep will be in mile long lines for the magic vaccine so much itll be a national holidays, bars will have covid cure night party like its 1999 burn your mask festivals lol


If wearing a mask for the purpose of preventing coronavirus infection is a placebo, then wearing a condom for the purpose of preventing impregnation is likewise a placebo. Why? Because wearing a mask is not to protect you. It is to protect others from particulate matter you breathe out, since it will include the virus should you be an asymptomatic silent carrier.



CJfrom619 said:


> Cmon bro?? Why you gotta ruin a good thread with this virus garbage. There's literally a section dedicated to it in this forum. Take those articles over there please.


That cherry was popped before my post.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

mch said:


> I'd start at 5x and gradually reduce from there until I got a ride. Greedy would be immediately setting it low in hopes of undercutting everyone so you get more rides quicker (which will probably eventually happen anyway). If everyone sets it high maybe a standard could be set.
> 
> Doubtful scenario that it can be kept up without people ruining it by undercutting but you don't really know until you try.


If you're too greedy expect to get complaints from the riders and fare reversals to $0.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

May H. said:


> If you're too greedy expect to get complaints from the riders and fare reversals to $0.


A complaint maybe but the pax has to agree to the higher rate so no reversal. Then again this is Uber we are talking about so yeah, who will be the first person here at UP talking about fare reversals???


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

May H. said:


> If you're too greedy expect to get complaints from the riders and fare reversals to $0.


Nonsense.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I am liking these 4.0x to 5.0x rates! Uber really should consider an increase in what pax pays. Higher rates benefit Uber as well...

$218+ for a 37 mile drive...


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I am liking these 4.0x to 5.0x rates! Uber really should consider an increase in what pax pays. Higher rates benefit Uber as well...
> 
> $218+ for a 37 mile drive...
> 
> View attachment 492016


Not so many people are willing to pay 300$ for 30min ride, 2.5x -3-5x looks fair to me,( just to match the taxi's rates)


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> Not so many people are willing to pay 300$ for 30min ride, 2.5x -3-5x looks fair to me,( just to match the taxi's rates)


The pax actually paid $291 and yes I agree this was not a usual... though I also had a $118 35 mile (pax paid more of course).

However I do get a lot of $40-$55 pings for 4 to 9 mile rides and I do see a lot of $15 2 mile or less pings that I have declined because they were often 15 minutes away. I also see a *LOT* of notices that pax have declined my greedy rates!


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The pax actually paid $291 and yes I agree this was not a usual... though I also had a $118 35 mile (pax paid more of course).
> 
> However I do get a lot of $40-$55 pings for 4 to 9 mile rides and I do see a lot of $15 2 mile or less pings that I have declined because they were often 15 minutes away. I also see a *LOT* of notices that pax have declined my greedy rates!


You are in the good market and doing good, hope it's gonna stay the same for you.


----------



## 12 G Buckshot (Jul 13, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Just found out that we could set our own surge in California. Maybe the last to know &#128517;
> 
> When I get back on the road contemplating what to set the surge too. Thinking 1.4x or 1.5x &#129300;. Don't want to be too greedy. There was a guy in the sf section that set it to 2.2x. Made $114 on a 62 mile ride. That's insane.
> 
> Where would you set it?


I set mine at 1.3 any higher and they cancel. And even at 1.3 i get about 5 to 7 cancels per shift. At one point i turned it off just to get a ride.. All this uber lights and sirens on the app to make us work harder and make less...


----------

